
Ask HN: Learning resources for a noob? - testertesting
Hi everyone,<p>I understand this question has been asked before but can&#x27;t find an acceptable article. Maybe I&#x27;m setting my standards too high. If there are any resources that you know of or an article that I should be looking at then please let me know. It would be highly appreciated.<p>Being relatively new to this coding lark and have only brushed over basic HTML, CSS, etc. in the past - although untouched for 2 years now - I&#x27;m now wanting to get back on the horse and perhaps expand into C# territory.<p>Thanks in advance,<p>A
======
brudgers
The natural companion for 'HTML, CSS, etc.' is JavaScript. The reasons I might
consider recommending it to a 'noob' is the wide availability of diverse
learning material. The wide availability of diverse learning material is also
a reason I might not recommend it...there's a lot of outdated advice, advice
with relevance in limited contexts, advice that matters at Facebook scale,
ever changing trends, etc.

On the other hand, the reason I might recommend C# is that the community all
tends to row in the same direction (relative to Javascript). On the other
hand, there is a lot of outdated C# and it is more common for C# learning
material to assume a professional enterprise development context.

If the goal is to 'just learn some programming', I'd suggest playing with
several languages. Among the the languages that:

1\. Have a very easy to set up development environment,

2\. Have canonical interesting, well written 'noob' material,

3\. Likely to spark a new way of thinking about computational processes,

4\. Consciously provide good separation of 'noob' from experienced
professional materials.

Are Racket, J, Forth, and Processing. There are others.

Good luck.

~~~
testertesting
Thanks for the information. I'll look into it this week and see how I get on.

------
mtmail
A couple of articles will probably not be enough for C#. I recommend books as
boring as that may sound.

The awesome-<insert programming language> repositories are full of good hints
once you're passed the basic language syntax, one can spend weeks reading.
[https://github.com/quozd/awesome-dotnet](https://github.com/quozd/awesome-
dotnet)

~~~
testertesting
I've got this bookmarked for when I'm at the right level. Thank you.

